# Question about my lab results



## Flowergirl (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi,

I have hypothyroidism and insuline resistance.

I am 31 years old, on T4 medication (Letrox) for 1,5 years now. I am not overweight, in the contrary my BMI is now 16

*Results in January with 37,5 mg T4:*

TSH: 3,6 (ref: 0,4-4,2)

*results in February with 50 mg T4*

TSH: 3,46 (ref: 0,4-4,2)
free t3: 4,9 (ref: 2,3-6,45)
free t4: 16,20 (11,50-22,70)
iron: 18 (ref: 9-26)

*Current results with 75 mg T4*

TSH: 0,0930 (ref 0,4000 - 4,000)
freeT4: 21,60 (11,50-22,70
freeT3: 5,48 (2,30-6,45)
iron: 11

According to my results i am now in the hyperthyroid range but i am still experiencing some symptoms that are the ones for hypo for example i am very tired. Some of my symptomes improved a lot.

I am wondering if maybe this could mean i am having the reverse T3 syndrome?

thank you for your replies and help


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

I would stay where you are and give your body a chance to respond properly. Your TSH looks good and your FREE T3 came up to a good place.

You may have a bit of wiggle room w/the FREE T3 but it is too soon to tell. If you were having rT3 issues, your FREE T3 would not be coming up like it is.

And at this point, Free T3 should determine the dosing decisions.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Flowergirl (Apr 20, 2014)

Andros said:


> Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
> http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


Thank you for the welcome and for the reply! 

Right, then i will give some more time hopefully my other symptoms will also go away. 
I just started to bit worry about my low TSH, i have never been lower then 1,8 before (but when i had that result i was taking only 25 mg T4..then my TSH started to rise again)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm

As you have read in the link I provided; TSH at some point is no longer relevant! FREE T3 is because that is your active hormone.

Furnishing more info on that above!


----------



## Flowergirl (Apr 20, 2014)

Andros said:


> Dr. Mercola (FREES)
> http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
> 
> Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
> ...


thank you for the information 

And i want to ask if it would make me sense to have my aTPO checked ( i will have a blood test this week anyway). It was tested like 1 and 2 years ago and both time it was in the reference, but the 2nd time it was higher in the reference.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It would make a whole lot of sense; indeed it would. While TPO is not definitive, it's presence certainly is "suggestive" of a myriad of things.


----------



## Flowergirl (Apr 20, 2014)

Andros said:


> It would make a whole lot of sense; indeed it would. While TPO is not definitive, it's presence certainly is "suggestive" of a myriad of things.


thx, then i will get it checked!

in my lab result from 2 years ago it is 0,25 U/ml an 1 year ago 15 iU/ml

(i have read that iU/ml is the same as U/ml) so i consider these to be in the same value..just they were measured by different labs)


----------



## Flowergirl (Apr 20, 2014)

I got my aTPO result. It is 10. (ref says it is good until 35). 1 year ago it was 15, 2 years ago 0,25.

Seems it has improved comparing to the result from 1 year ago.

But i am wondering, if it is now still more then 2 years ago, it means that maybe there is some autoimmune process also going on?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

iron

Not sure what test they ran but fatigue can be caused by low Ferritin. You should ask for a Ferritin test. My fatigue got better once that was addressed.

Another test for someone experiencing fatigue is Vit D. Low D can cause fatigue.


----------



## Flowergirl (Apr 20, 2014)

I have had now iron test as well, it is inside the range (though closer to the lower range, but still inside). Also they checked my D vitamin, it is 111 (in September it was onl 35, but i started taken Vitamine D3 3000 NE since, so it has improved).

Now i am thinking of maybe B12 deficiency....as i am also taking Merckformin and i have read somehwere that it can effect the B12.



Lovlkn said:


> iron
> 
> Not sure what test they ran but fatigue can be caused by low Ferritin. You should ask for a Ferritin test. My fatigue got better once that was addressed.
> 
> Another test for someone experiencing fatigue is Vit D. Low D can cause fatigue.


----------



## Flowergirl (Apr 20, 2014)

I have received my T3 and Rt3 results.

They are the following:

*rT3: (reverz T3) 0,45 ng/ml
FT3: 4,12 pmol/L*

I guess thiss means T3 resistency?


----------



## Flowergirl (Apr 20, 2014)

1 week ago i started to take also T3 pill (Sandoz Trijodthyronin gamma 25 ) and i am also taking 62,5 ug T4 pill
In the last weeks i am experiencing heavier pulse/heart rate...between 90-100. I would like to ask, this could be the side effect of the T3 in the beginning and i will get hopefully used to it?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It could be. Could you post ranges for those rT3 and Free T3 labs you posted earlier? It's hard to tell much without the ranges.


----------



## Flowergirl (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you for the reply!

The ranges were:

rT3: 0,09-0,35 (and my result: 0,45 ng/ml)

FT3: 3,10-6,80 (my result: 4,12 pmol/L)

&nbsp;


jenny v said:


> It could be. Could you post ranges for those rT3 and Free T3 labs you posted earlier? It's hard to tell much without the ranges.


&nbsp;


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It could be that the starting dose of T3 is too high. Could you explain why you started the T3? It looks like your results from before (I pasted them below) were pretty good, maybe even a little high.



> *Current results with 75 mg T4*
> 
> TSH: 0,0930 (ref 0,4000 - 4,000)
> freeT4: 21,60 (11,50-22,70
> freeT3: 5,48 (2,30-6,45)


----------



## Flowergirl (Apr 20, 2014)

Well when i had the 0,09 result it seemed that my T4 dose (75 mg) is too high, so i started taking 62,5 mg. Then like 1 month later I again had my TSH checked and the result was TSH: 0,7. (and FT4 16,6, FT3 5,4) But i still had my hypothyroid symptoms. So it seemed that the maximum those of T4 for me is the 62,5 and next to it i should start taking T3 as well (also because of t3/rt3 ratio which is 6, so really low). And then now last week i started taking the T3 pill 25 gamma. Maybe then it is too high...i do not know. I really hope i will get used to this those and my heavier heart rate (which was also 110 today) will be lower. The annoying thing is that some of my symptoms, like handwriting, fatigue improved since i started taking T3...so it seems this pill is good for me, just this high pulse wish would go away..


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

So you are dosing yourself, not a doctor dosing you?


----------



## Flowergirl (Apr 20, 2014)

no, all these were discussed with my doctor (endocrinologist) and he prescribed me the T3 as well (it is only available for prescription here)



jenny v said:


> So you are dosing yourself, not a doctor dosing you?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Ah, got it. You might ask your doctor if it's okay to split the T3 pills in half and see if that helps with the heart issues. T3 is very powerful medicine and too much too fast can do a number on your system. You have to ease into it.


----------



## Flowergirl (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you for the reply! 
I am taking now a half and it is much better, not so high pulse! 



jenny v said:


> Ah, got it. You might ask your doctor if it's okay to split the T3 pills in half and see if that helps with the heart issues. T3 is very powerful medicine and too much too fast can do a number on your system. You have to ease into it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Really, the patient should have only a low titer of TPO and NO TPO Ab.

Info above.


----------

